# Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich



## Vespabesitzer (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,..
die kalte Jahreszeit ist ja da  sodass man weniger mit Teichpflege zu tun hat  

Umsomehr interessiert mich das Thema Temperatur / im + am Teich.

Hier wurde schon in unterschiedlichen Beiträgen von den jeweiligen Aussentemperaturen und Wassertemperaturen gesprochen.

ABER   womit macht ihr alle eure Messungen,.. ??

Ich überlege auch, ob ich eine kombinierte Wetterstation mit diveren Funksensoren (und Datenlogger mit PC Schnittstelle) einsetzen soll.

Bisher habe ich zusätzlich eine Ald* Wetterstation mit Aussenfühler für die Lufttemperatur,..
und 3 Industriesensoren PT100/PT1000 welche in 50cm Wassertiefe im Teich, im Filter (wird gerade abgebaut) und im Pumpenschlauch sitzen.

WOMIT macht ihr also eure Temperaturüberwachung und wer kann was empfehlen,.. (gerne auch mit Preisangabe)

Danke, mfG. Micha
PS: werde selbst noch Bilder einstellen ( Bilder sind immer gut  )


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Bei so viel High-Tech zur Temperaturermittlung trauen wir uns ja kaum unsere Messmethoden bekannt zu geben:

Wir messen ohne Funk und ohne Senoren, wir gehen einfach zum Teich und halten den Messfühler unseres Digital-Multimeters in das Wasser. Zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber sie funzt dafür ohne auch ohne PC.

@Micha 
Auch auf die Gefahr, dass das jetzt die Eletroniker unter Euch zu herzhaften Lachen animiert  ... die Sensoren übermitteln ihre Werte an die Ald*-Wetterstation, oder hast Du Kabel verlegt, oder wie kommst Du an die Messwerte ??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

interessant isses vielleicht auch an 2 stellen im teich zu messen

am teichboden via fühler, und an der teichoberfläche via schwimmendes teichthermometer (aber ob das auch Frostresistent ist )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Im Moment mache ich es so wie Claudia und Ludwig  

Suche aber eine bezahlbare Meßstation die, die Wassertemperatur per Funk übermittel und die Station sollte eine Datenloggerfunktion besitzen.
Es gibt entweder das eine oder das andere, selten aber beides zusammen. 

Kennt jemand so etwas ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

hab ein schwimm thermometer  und ein zweites mit stein beschwert auch dem grund... naja nicht ganz... geht ja auch nur um ungefähre angaben. bei richtiger messtechnik würde man ja auch messprotokolle fertigen.... und etwas machen (zb wärmen) kann ich sowieso nicht...


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hiho,

mein System:
Lufttemp. +2m
Lufttemp. +5cm
Wasser -5 cm
Wasser -2m
Windgeschw. +10m
Windrichtung
Helligkeit
Luftfeuchte
Regenmenge
Innentemp
Innen-Luftfeuchte
DCF 77 Funkuhr
Datenlogger = 3000 Datensätze
Netzwerkkamera mit IR, schwenkbar und 20f optischen Zoom.
3 analog Kameras.
Noch 4 Eingänge frei für Kombisensoren / Feuchte /Temperatur.

Alles über Funk, störsicher auf 868 Mhz.

==> per USB an Server

==> per Softwaregate auslesen und in CSV-Datei abspeicher

==> von Wettersoftware einlesen, verarbeiten aufbereiten und alle 60 s an Wetterdienste schicken, bzw. abholen lassen.

Vorteil: kein Kabelsalat und lange Wege, alles von überall im Blick (Internet==> WWW), man weis wie viel Regenwasser in den Teich gekommen ist. Da Daten im Rechner vorhanden, kann man per BUS-System (z.B. EIB) ver braucher steuern und regeln, z.B. mit Labview in Verbindung mit OPC.
Gleichzeitig das Haus steuern, z.B. Jalousien runter fahren bei Sturmgefahr, Rasensprenger an bei längerer trockenheit usw. Die Möglichkeiten sind ja unbegrenzt.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Nabend zusammen!

Wir messen momentan ebenfalls mittels Funkwetter-Station die Außen-Temperaturen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch "normale" Max.-Min.-Thermometer im Garten.
Zur Messung des Teichwassers habe ich ein digitales Thermometer mit Kabel im Gartenhäuschen; das Kabel habe ich durch's Fenster in den Filter geführt.

@ Uwe:
Ich hab' grad mal bei ELV nachgesehen:
Eine Datenlogger-Wetterstation mit Funk-Kombi-Sensor und Pool-Sensor kostet schlappe € 220,00.  
Ganz schön heftig - hier der Link.

@ Axel:
Wow, und was kostet diese ganze Technik?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Danke Dodi, den hatte ich auch schon gefunden   Muss es doch auch günstiger geben oder ?


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

 Uwe,

grad mal nachgesehen - hab noch eine Funk-Wetterstation gefunden - allerdings nicht für den PC.
Die kostet aber auch schon € 85,00.

Schau mal hier.

Die einfache Version, WS 50 (Station) + PS 50 (Teichsensor), kostet bei ELV "nur" knapp 53 Euronen, aber eben auch ohne PC-Anschlußmöglichkeit. Aber braucht man das wirklich?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Suche aber eine bezahlbare Meßstation die, die Wassertemperatur per Funk übermittel und die Station sollte eine Datenloggerfunktion besitzen.
> Es gibt entweder das eine oder das andere, selten aber beides zusammen.
> 
> Kennt jemand so etwas ?



Hallo,..

Also nochmal zu meiner "Ausrüstung" aber ich plane ja einen "Update" 
also,..
zur normalen Temperaturüberwachung (mit Wetteransage  ) habe ich das Teil vom Aldi (hatte ich aber auch schon vor dem Teich)
  das Dingen hat auch einen Funksensor (aber sehr bescheidene Reichweite (nicht im Wasser!))

Für den Teich habe ich jetzt für den Winter (industrie) Temperatursensoren mit Anzeige (IP67)
  jeweils im Hauptteich (-50cm), dann (bisher) im Filter und in der Pumpenleitung.

Diese Sensoren liefern (per Kabel) Analogsignal, dass aber recht genau,..
diese Analogsignale gebe ich auf einen Datenlogger,.. (mein Modell heisst Moneo, gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen, damals 299DM(!) )
  Sieht auf dem Gerätedisplay so aus:  

 klappt soweit auch ganz gut,.. die Daten kann ich dann aus dem Datenloggerspeicher abholen,.. allerdings mit RS232 per Kabel
und dazu muss ich immer in die (kalte) Garage.

Daher möchte ich gerne auch noch "Kabelloser" werden und will das Dingen (möglich Stromsparsam) ins Internet kriegen. (ohne PC)
derzeit gucke ich mir genauer diese Lösung an:
http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php

  ist ja bald Weihnachten  
mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen!
> @ Axel:
> Wow, und was kostet diese ganze Technik?



Öhmmm, für das Wetterzeugs habe ich um die 750 Euronen bezahlt...
Allerdings bring das ganze ohne PC nicht viel, meine Frau kann zwar mittels Touchscreen alle zusatz Fühler ablesen, alle anderen Daten auf einen Blick inkl. min/max, Regen,Sonnenscheindauer ... aber das sind ja nur die Momentanwerte. Ich möchte ja wissen warum es zu Veränderungen von der Wassertemp. z.B. kam. Da braucht man schon Trendkurven und somit einen PC der aus den ganzen Datenpaket etwas mach was man auswerten kann. Gleichzeitig kann man es ja auch fürs INet aufbereiten, an die Wetterdienste schicken/abholen lassen und selber hosten. So hat man immer schön alles im Blick und kann gegebenfalls eingreifen.

Und wenn ein Server schonmal da, kann man auch das ganze Haus damit steuern und überwachen, also kam noch den spezielle Videokarte mit Watchdocfunktion und Anschluss für bis zu 16 Kameras in Realtime dazu und 3 Aussenkameras. Da ich gerne mit technik spiele, gönnte ich mir noch zusätzlich eine Axis 213 PTZ welche den Teich aus 6m höhe überwacht, voll rangezoomt kann man sogar die __ Wasserläufer sehen . 

Die Steuerung meiner Aquarien + Messwerterfassung habe ich ihn dann auch noch aufs Auge gedrückt (ProfiLux II, digitale Steckdosen, T8 Leuchtbalken 2 flammig - getrennt Dimmbar, Sonnen auf- untergangssimuation, realmondlicht).

Ach ist Technik heutzutage schön , es sei denn es liegt eine Störung vor  . Der Phantasie sind da ja keine Grenzen gesetzt, ausser der Geldbeutel ...

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

  @ Axel,..
jau,.. wie du weisst,.. finde ich Technik auch ziemlich gut 

Meine Frau allerdings überhaupt nicht    die will maximal 2 Schalter, und auch nur für die Beleuchtung am Teich.  

Ich habe ja auch Spass an PC-Anzeige und Auswertung, allerdings möchte ich keinen PC 24h am Tag laufen lassen.
Das Teil was ich oben gelinkt habe, braucht nur 10Watt ..
Die Datenauswertung und Anzeige macht man über´s Internet oder am PC und Netzwerk. (muss mich noch weiter einlesen)

Ich bin zwar auch E-Techniker,.. aber mit Netzwerktechnik tue ich mir doch immer noch recht schwer..
Einen Router, ein bisschen W-Lan,.. und PDA-Handy UMTS kram zu machen ist o.k.
aber gerade bei irgendwelchen Protokollen etc. :__ nase 

werde mal die fertige Lösung bei metohub angucken,..

@Claudia  und Ludwig: zur Frage der Datenübertragung,.. meine oben gezeigt Al*i Wetterstation kann nicht an den PC angeschlossen werden. (das geht nur über die Datenlogger)

ansonsten freue ich mich über weitere Vorschläge und Kurzbeschreibungen,.. was man sonst noch alles tolles machen kann   (Bilder?)
mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Axel,..
> jau,.. wie du weisst,.. finde ich Technik auch ziemlich gut
> 
> Meine Frau allerdings überhaupt nicht    die will maximal 2 Schalter, und auch nur für die Beleuchtung am Teich.



Darum lässt man ja alles automatisch steuern  
Da sieht sie nicht was dahinter steckt, sie wundert sich dann nur warum der Aquariumschrank blau leuchtet (Da liegt z.B. der ProfiLux drin  )
Woher das Licht weis wann es anzugehen hat obwohl die Zeitumstellung war (geht übrigens jeden Tag nur 10 Minuten weiter bis zur aktuellen Zeit, damit sich die Fische langsam dran gewöhnen), warum der Mond in der Helligkeit leuchtet wie draussen, warum wir rote Abendämmerung bei "Sonneuntergang" da ist, warum einmal die Woche gegen 22 Uhr ein Gewitter im Wohnzimmeraquarium blitzt... ist halt so und das ist gut so, sie muss es nur schön finden :__ nase 



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja auch Spass an PC-Anzeige und Auswertung, allerdings möchte ich keinen PC 24h am Tag laufen lassen.
> Das Teil was ich oben gelinkt habe, braucht nur 10Watt ..
> Die Datenauswertung und Anzeige macht man über´s Internet oder am PC und Netzwerk. (muss mich noch weiter einlesen)



Das Ding bringt dir garnichts... wie willst du denn aus den Datenpaketen wenn sie auf deinen Homepageaccout gesendet werden eine Kurve z.B. machen ? Wenn dieser BoxedPC daraus wenigstens Kurven im HTML Foramt gleich machen würde, dann wäre das wenigstens Sinnhaft, aber so ...
Das einzigste was du machen kannst sind die Istwerte darstellen und das bedeutet auch Programmieraufwand ...
Also ich sehe in dem Ding keinen Sinn, ausser Daten zwischen zu speichern ...
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch etwas überlesen, hatte es heute Mittag nur überflogen ....

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding bringt dir garnichts... wie willst du denn aus den Datenpaketen wenn sie auf deinen Homepageaccout gesendet werden eine Kurve z.B. machen ? Wenn dieser BoxedPC daraus wenigstens Kurven im HTML Foramt gleich machen würde, dann wäre das wenigstens Sinnhaft, aber so ...
> Axel



hmm  muss ich mir nochmal im Details angucken,..
wie ich es bisher verstanden habe, ist es schon ein "Minirechner" welcher aber genau das auch schon macht ?!
mir würde folgende Darstellung auch reichen..
http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=37
dazu kommt halt eine entsprechende Wetterstation (nur da habe ich bisher noch keine gute 100% Lösung mit einem Teich-Unterwassersensor gesehen)
"nur das Wetter" ist ja nicht mein Ziel sondern eher 2-3 Wasser-Sensoren..
mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hiho, ich nochmal ...

also Metohub ist eine reine Software (Lizenz 49 Euronen),
dazu brauchst du noch einen MiniPC mit Linux drauf, der von die erwählte NSLU2 von Lynksys wird nicht mehr gebaut, restbestände sind noch bei Händlern (ca. 70 Euronen) (wobei das die schlechteste aber billigste Lösung ist - dieser muss dann auch eine neue Firmware draufbekommen, womit die Garantie auf das Teil hin ist), einen USB Stick als Speicher für den NSLU2 (dies kann, muss aber nicht funktionieren - laut HP), dann brauchst du noch eine kompatilbe Wetterstation, welche du auch erweitern kann für dein Messungen (Wasserdichte Fühler mit Min 2,5m Kabel).

Tja, viel Geld für ne Lösung ...
wie wäre denn ein alter PC mit kleinen oder passiven Netzteil, dieser dürfte auch etwas schneller sein als ein PocketPc Prozessor mit 266 Mhz ...

So endlich Feierabend und ab nach Hause ...

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho, ich nochmal ...
> 
> also Metohub ist eine reine Software (Lizenz 49 Euronen),
> dazu brauchst du noch einen MiniPC mit Linux drauf, der von die erwählte NSLU2 von Lynksys wird nicht mehr gebaut, restbestände sind noch bei Händlern (ca. 70 Euronen)


 jau,.. hatte ich gestern abend aber auch schon alles bestellt. (danke aber noch mal für´s genauer nachgucken)
die Preise stimmen soweit. (bei Amz*n gibt es den NSLU2 gerade genau für 70,-Eu und frei Haus).
+ 4GB Stick für 10Euro plus die Metohub Lizzens.  (49Eu, wobei ich ersteinmal das Demo teste). klar + der entsprechenden Wetterstation.
Mit der Lösung (wenn Sie denn klappt) bin ich recht unabhängig und habe für die Internet-Visualisierung nur ca.5-10Watt (+ der Router).

Mit der Garantie ist mir das bei dem NSLU2 Teil eigentlich egal,.. für 70 Euro kann man das Dingen ja "schlimmstenfalls" immer noch als
Netzwerklaufwerk nutzen. und ein wenig rumspielen macht ja spass   
Ich werde berichten, dauert aber noch ein wenig,..   an die Lösung von Axel Redlisch kommt das ganze natürlich nicht ran.

Gibt es noch weitere "Wetterfrösche" im Forum  

mfg. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Suche aber eine bezahlbare Meßstation die, die Wassertemperatur per Funk übermittel und die Station sollte eine Datenloggerfunktion besitzen.
> Es gibt entweder das eine oder das andere, selten aber beides zusammen.
> Kennt jemand so etwas ?



  oooh,.. ich komm noch ins Forum  
Hallo Uwe  
Wenn der Filter 2000,- Eu kosten darf, sollte es doch bei einer "billigen" Wetterstation nicht scheitern ??!
Vielleicht wäre sowas ja was für dich WH-1080 :   149,- 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200280343379


Mit Funk, Datenloggerfunktion und PC Anschluss..
gucke ich mir selber noch genauer an,.. da diese angeblich auch "internetfähig" in Verbindung mit NSUL2 + Metohub sein soll.

  mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturmessung mit Datenlogger*

 irgendwo habe ich heute Ralf schon "rumschwirren" gesehen,.. 

ralf??    
Ich habe mir nun folgende Kombination bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/TFA-Dostmann-G...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1228154097&sr=8-1

(heute auch angekommen,.. allerdings auf Transport beschädigt worden :evil  geht morgen zurück,
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag müsste das Teil dann neu da sein). habe noch 139,- am Samstag dafür bezahlt.

Danach werde ich die "Übungen" mit Meteohub machen ( Temperaturwerte ins Internet "beamen")

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Wenn der Filter 2000,- Eu kosten darf, sollte es doch bei einer "billigen" Wetterstation nicht scheitern ??!
> Vielleicht wäre sowas ja was für dich WH-1080 :   149,-
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200280343379



Ist doch nur geliehen der Filter Micha und die E-Bay Auktion ist ohne Unterwasserthermometer oder Fühler


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

da ist er ja 

und was sagst du zu dem Amaz*n Angebot ??

ich habe die Hoffnung, (muss ich aber selbst noch klären), dass ich an dem Datenlogger als Zubehör folgendes Teil zukaufen kann:
http://www.echtshop.de/irox-htc13-thermo-sensor-htc-13-p-770.html

Davon würde ich dann noch 2Stück kaufen,.. (einmal für den Hauptteich und einmal für den Filter/Filterteich)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Also ich würde sagen du testet das mal alles schön durch und sagst dann bescheid 
Ich habe es ja nicht eilig


----------



## Redlisch (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hallo,


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ich habe die Hoffnung, (muss ich aber selbst noch klären), dass ich an dem Datenlogger als Zubehör folgendes Teil zukaufen kann:
> http://www.echtshop.de/irox-htc13-thermo-sensor-htc-13-p-770.html
> 
> Davon würde ich dann noch 2Stück kaufen,.. (einmal für den Hauptteich und einmal für den Filter/Filterteich)
> ...



Wohl kaum, der sendet zwar auch auf 433.92 MHz, aber wird sich mit deiner WS nicht verstehen ...
Leider sind die Protokolle an keinen Standard gebunden, sonst hätte man ja eine schöne Auswahl an Sensoren.

Ich hoffe du hast kein Babyfon etc. in der Nachtbarschaft, diese senden auch mit 434 MHz ebenso die ganzen billig fernsteuer Autos und dann ist es Essig mit Datenempfang.

Hier würde ich immer den 800 Mhz Bereich vorziehen.

Meine WS funkt zwar mit dem BidCoS Protokoll Standard, allerdings habe ich dafür auch noch keine Sensoren von Drittanbietern gesehen.

Axel


----------



## koimen (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hallo

Da lebe ich wohl auch noch etwas hinter dem Mond....hehehe (mache es gleich wie Carsten). Ein Thermometer mit Stein auf 2.80m' tiefe und einen im Filter da der durchläuft. Sehe mittlerweile ein Grad Unterschied 5,5° im Filter und 6,5° in der Tiefe wie letztes Jahr. Hoffe es bleibt so da nun zugedeckt......wobei der neue Teich das Fragezeichen ist diesen Winter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hallo,
ich hab es mit Tips und Hilfe von Redlisch (danke Axel) geschafft mir eine kleine Wetterstation zu installieren 

Steht in meiner Signatur


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

 Axel ist schon ein Netter 

@Uwe sieht doch schon gut aus,.. 
ich habe leider bisher noch keine große Zeit gehabt´selbst mit dem PC zu basteln,..
(vielleicht aber nächste Woche),... (meine Lösung soll ja ohne PC laufen).

Welche Wetterstation hast du dir denn dazu angeschafft ?? die gleiche wie Axel,..?

Und mit welche Sensoren ? (insbesondere Unterwassermessung), als Min-Wert wurde mal 0,4°C bei 150cm Wassertiefe gemessen,..
(wahrscheinlich kurze Fehlmessung, sonst wäre der Teich ja schon ordentlich durchgefrohren).

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

Hiho,

nein den kleinen Bruder ...

Aber das wird er bestimmt hier kurz berichten, ich denke die ersten Wassertemperaturen die man bekommt, bringen einen doch ins Grübeln. ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr die Temperaturmessung , im / am Teich*

OK,
hier die Konfiguration meiner kleinen Wetterstation

Grundlage des Systems ist eine WS444PC von Conrad, ein passender Kombisensor, sowie 2 extra Wasserfühler (Hersteller ELV).
Als UploadHardware kommt ein altes Notebook zum Einsatz, brauch nicht viel Strom und ist leise.
An Software kommt der WSLogger, HSUpload (Freeware) und WsWin zum Einsatz. Kostenpunk für alles: 270€

Im Moment habe ich folgende Sensoren in der Überwachung:
- Temperatur Aussen in 2 Meter Höhe
- Temperatur im Teich bei 80 cm Tiefe
- Temperatur im Teich bei 150 cm Tiefe
- Temperatur Innen
- Luftdruck innen
- Luftfeuchte aussen
- Luftfeuchte innen
- Regenmenge
- Windgeschwindigkeit

Es kommen im laufe der Zeit noch weitere Sensoren dazu, für den Testbetrieb soll das aber erst einmal reichen.

Die angezeigten Temperaturen sind wirklich Echt  Die habe ich heute mit einem geeichten Thermometer nachgemessen. (Aber zumindest regnet es nicht )

Aber das sind genau die Werte und Erfahrungen die ich haben wollte.


----------

